# Beware! never Get a Patterdale terrier as a house pet!!



## zerofoxjim (Jun 4, 2018)

As a new dog owner 6 years back, we where too scared to deal with a rescue dog, although the idea seemed really nice.

We got a Patterdale pup as a house pet, from a farm mum and dad.....biggest mistake ever! he is going to be re homed LOL, like most house patterdales do.

He was house trained very quickly, never chewed up any furniture and he is excellent with kids (he is never left alone with kids).

I take him with me to work and he behaves very well. He rarely ever needs a lead! He never attacks sheep, cattle or any type of bird, as I work on farm steadings.

What does a Patterdale need to stay balanced, you may ask?? 7 days a week... vigerous exercise and mental stimulation (positive reinforcement).....plus a good diet.

The down sides: (for people that dont have time) The requirement of heavy daily exercise, a patterdale requires a lot! do not be fooled by the size. They are not keen on other dogs that come and invade their space.

This is a poorly written testiment to the very clever patterdale terrier. 

A dog is for life...not just for christmas! Especially a patterdale!!!!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

They are tough dog and I'd never recommend them (or have one) as a house pet, but why say 'a dog is for life' and in the same post say he's going to be rehomed?


----------



## zerofoxjim (Jun 4, 2018)

Burrowzig said:


> They are tough dog and I'd never recommend them (or have one) as a house pet, but why say 'a dog is for life' and in the same post say he's going to be rehomed?


Haha I was just kidding at the start. He has been an excellent house dog for us. It just pisses me off, when people get this breed of dog, without doing any research first!

With plenty of input and exercise, he is a perfect house pet....has never attacked the cat either.

I am of the opposite oppinion, that they can be a perfect house dog, out in the country.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

This post has completely confused me, are you saying getting he was a mistake or that he isn't a mistake?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I think the OP was joking about rehoming but warning that PT’s aren’t an easy dog so be careful before commuting to one,


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

This has just made me wonder how @PatterdalePuppy is getting on


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

picaresque said:


> This has just made me wonder how @PatterdalePuppy is getting on


I can't remember if it was on this forum or another one that she said they had got one and after something like 12 hours, they hadn't had any problems.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

JoanneF said:


> I can't remember if it was on this forum or another one that she said they had got one and after something like 12 hours, they hadn't had any problems.


That was it. The members who had advised against that particular breed were 'haters' apparently. Would like to know how they're getting on.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

picaresque said:


> This has just made me wonder how @PatterdalePuppy is getting on


This post made me wonder if it _was_ @PatterdalePuppy ...


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

JoanneF said:


> I can't remember if it was on this forum or another one that she said they had got one and after something like 12 hours, they hadn't had any problems.


Come on, it was a whole day they'd had it for


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

MilleD said:


> This post made me wonder if it _was_ @PatterdalePuppy ...


Theirs would still be a pup (if you can believe what you read)


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Assuming this is a new poster and not the other one that was asking about a Patterdale, a while ago, if they had come on here before deciding on a Patterdale, lovely tho they are, we could all have told him its not for the faint hearted or the first time owner!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

picaresque said:


> That was it. The members who had advised against that particular breed were 'haters' apparently. Would like to know how they're getting on.


Oh yes, remember her.

She asked whether she should get a Patterdale, we all said "no", so she went and got one then reappeared on the forum to give us all a dressing down for being 'haters'.

I seem to remember she had had the pup for six hours and wasn't having any problems at all!


----------



## Darkangelwitch (Mar 16, 2016)

I totally agree, my Patterdale is 9 years old now and omg he is such a pain in the butt - but I do love the silly little #£@## LOL

When we got him aged 1 we were his 4th Home and took us a year to get some kind of control. He will still occasionally dash off chasing squirrels, ducks, cats but luckily has never managed to catch anything.

I would definitely not recommend one as a pet, in reality he would have been better off on a farm hunting but e is my baby (his nickname is [email protected]@cks - guess why)


----------



## zerofoxjim (Jun 4, 2018)

Lurcherlad said:


> I think the OP was joking about rehoming but warning that PT's aren't an easy dog so be careful before commuting to one,


Thank you haha! I was only joking. Mine is 6 years old, and the joke was on people that get them, without doing any research first, then sending them to the shelter!

If I was really nit picking, he can pull a bit on the lead when he needs his daily exercise, but other than that, excellent breed!

Ironically enough, he is great off the lead.

Patterdales can be excellent house pets as they are intelligent and easy to train. They only seem to go mental when they dont get the mental stimulation and vigerous exercise....which in my oppinion...is cruelty to the breed.

We stay out in the country, he is out everyday and is rarely ever on a lead so case in point.

A shih tzu is a good breed for a typical house dog

The point of my post was for the love of the breed, and also the frustration of coming across loads of people getting them, and rehoming them. 9 out of 10 times its YOU that needs the training, and not the dog!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I read recently that Patterdales have been bred over many years to do one job; to kill vermin. And they do that job very well. If an owner cannot give them an outlet, whether that is killing or not, caveat emptor.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

zerofoxjim said:


> and vigerous exercise....!


Patterdales have a drive to work. I'm not sure that ours on the farm ever get vigorous exercise. Tendency to be dog intolerant as adults as many working terries can be.

J


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Cute dog OP, he looks like an adorable little psychopath!!LOL

I fully agree though and no way would I ever consider a Patterdale terrier. They would def be too much dog for me!


----------



## zerofoxjim (Jun 4, 2018)

Actually! that is the one issue we have, he has no interest in other dogs what so ever, but if he gets sniffed for more than a few seconds by other dogs, he will snap a wee bit. I actually work on farms, and I kid you not....he never goes for cattle, sheep, ducks and chickens, but if he see's rabbits, mice or rats then he kills. Its actually quite interesting how he identifies!


----------



## zerofoxjim (Jun 4, 2018)

catz4m8z said:


> Cute dog OP, he looks like an adorable little psychopath!!LOL
> 
> I fully agree though and no way would I ever consider a Patterdale terrier. They would def be too much dog for me!


If you live out in the sticks, and are fortuante enough to have a job where you can take a patterdale with you, then they can be trained to be great companions. He was our first dog and I was a wee bit against it, but I have been proved wrong!

The occasional days where he is left in the house for a max of 6 hours, he stays in his bed, or keeps watch on top of the sofa lol.


----------



## zerofoxjim (Jun 4, 2018)

JoanneF said:


> I read recently that Patterdales have been bred over many years to do one job; to kill vermin. And they do that job very well. If an owner cannot give them an outlet, whether that is killing or not, caveat emptor.


Tug of war, long walks and fetch daily is his outlet.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

zerofoxjim said:


> Actually! that is the one issue we have, he has no interest in other dogs what so ever, but if he gets sniffed for more than a few seconds by other dogs, he will snap a wee bit. I actually work on farms, and I kid you not....he never goes for cattle, sheep, ducks and chickens, but if he see's rabbits, mice or rats then he kills. Its actually quite interesting how he identifies!


He's a typical terrier.

My Jack Russell is exactly the same.

Long walks, tug of war and fetch are good for working off energy, but not unusual in the life of any pet dog.


----------



## zerofoxjim (Jun 4, 2018)

Rafa said:


> He's a typical terrier.
> 
> My Jack Russell is exactly the same.
> 
> Long walks, tug of war and fetch are good for working off energy, but not unusual in the life of any pet dog.


Totally agree. Staffies are high energy too! never come across a vicious one yet, but they need an outlet too! people only see them as an image....rather than a form of expression.


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

Enjoyed your post. Probably not good choice for average owner, but can work out for some.


----------



## Rob Angood (Mar 29, 2019)

zerofoxjim said:


> As a new dog owner 6 years back, we where too scared to deal with a rescue dog, although the idea seemed really nice.
> 
> We got a Patterdale pup as a house pet, from a farm mum and dad.....biggest mistake ever! he is going to be re homed LOL, like most house patterdales do.
> 
> ...


Patterdale Terriers are the best company and also challenging. If they are educated in the way of the house all they wish to do is please. If as an owner you are not prepared to deal out a little rough justice then the dog will be master. Once the dog falls into your family hierarchy the dog will be comfortable. PLEASE GIVE A HOME TO ANY PATTERDALE


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2019)

Rob Angood said:


> Patterdale Terriers are the best company and also challenging. If they are educated in the way of the house all they wish to do is please. If as an owner you are not prepared to deal out a little rough justice then the dog will be master. Once the dog falls into your family hierarchy the dog will be comfortable. PLEASE GIVE A HOME TO ANY PATTERDALE


This is an old thread and I'm not sure 'rough justice' is condoned here, not to mention that the dominance idea of a dog trying to be the boss is a very old fashioned and outdated theory.


----------



## Woah (Dec 24, 2018)

Thanks , if I ever see one of these on dog walk, will avoid LOL!


----------



## reidamanda60 (4 mo ago)

zerofoxjim said:


> Haha I was just kidding at the start. He has been an excellent house dog for us. It just pisses me off, when people get this breed of dog, without doing any research first! With plenty of input and exercise, he is a perfect house pet....has never attacked the cat either. I am of the opposite oppinion, that they can be a perfect house dog, out in the country.


 Iam getting a patterdale terrier puppy very soon how could I introduce him to my American bulldog who is nearly 5 will they get along


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

reidamanda60 said:


> Iam getting a patterdale terrier puppy very soon how could I introduce him to my American bulldog who is nearly 5 will they get along


Hi this is an old thread, you may get more responses starting your own thread.


----------

